# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Запахи

## Asteriks

*Вся наша жизнь так или иначе связана с запахами: запах мамы, запах скошенной травы, запах волос любимой девушки, запах талого снега...
Мы отдаём предпочтение одним запахам, нас выводят из себя и раздражают другие. А сколько прилагательных можно употр***ть к слову "запах"! Сладкий, приятный, свежий, затхлый, резкий, тошнотворный... 
Без сомнения (хотя мы над этим возможно и не задумываемся) мы выбираем себе друга или подругу, ориентируясь на запах. Подсознательно. Доказываю: вы будете встречаться с молодым человеком или с девушкой, от которого/которой дурно пахнет? То то тоже! 
Какую роль играют запахи в нашей (Вашей) жизни? Поговорим обо всём, что связано с запахами.*
:565:

----------


## HARON

Запах каждого человека--индивидуален.И предпочтения в запахах тоже разнятся!

----------


## Jemal

Знаю, что у психически неуровновешенных людей неприятный запах из-за дисбаланса гормонов.

----------


## Asteriks

Мне нравится запах чистого тела.:ah:

----------


## HARON

> Мне нравится запах чистого тела.


Эт сморя чьего?

----------


## Asteriks

Признаюсь, что я практически не выношу запахов. Моё семейство страдает от меня. Чуть не такой запах - я достаю всех. И косметику покупаю чаще всего без запаха. И духами очень редко пользуюсь. Бывает, капну капельку, потом не дождусь конца рабочего дня, чтобы смыть запах с себя.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ну, скажем так,запахи играют не последнюю роль в моей жизни. Я к ним достаточно чувствителен и не равнодушен, но переносить могу практически любые.

----------


## Asteriks

От запаха могу заболеть. В школе запугиваю детей, чтобы папины флаконы воды туалетной на себя не выливали. Устраиваю разборки, если кто-нибудь забудет приличия и переборщит. Если случается, что народ всё же надуханился, буду вести урок с порога кабинета. Ага, один раз детишки меня нарочно траванули, давно это дело было, но было. Но им, бедным, и самим было плохо))

----------


## BiZ111

Очень люблю то, от чего уши в трубочку сворачиваются (Олька (Брюнетка) знает как это выглядит)))). 

К неприятным устойчив, не ворочу нос. Если от человека пахнет неприятно...Ну, если это друг, то разруливается ситуация легко и без обид. Если малознакомый - никогда не обижаю собеседника тем, что покажу, что меня что-то смущает. 

А вообще, у курящих людей обоняние притупливается (если бросить - восстанавливается).

В классе как-то стырили на Химии колбу с аммиаком, и нечаянно разбили её на другом уроке)))

хотя вру...чаянно!

----------


## Akasey

а говорят, что люди ищут вторую половину по запаху....

----------


## BiZ111

По запаху феромонов

----------

